# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  Sections et Groupes de crystal report

## simotaqi

Bonjour tout le monde
j'ai un petit probleme au niveau des sections et groupes de crystal report.

je veux que ma facture soit presente ainsi





> header  : 
> logo  info-client   info-facture date
> 
> header group 1
> produit
> footer group1
> 
> header group 2
> domaine
> ...


or je vois que si j'ajoute un nouveau groupe il sera le fils du group precedent et la facture sera presente ainsi




> header  : 
> logo  info-client   info-facture date
> 
> header group 1
> produit1
>      domaine1
> produit2 
>      domaine2
> produit 3
> ...


comment faire pour eviter ce probleme ?

et merci d'avance   :;):

----------


## luc_chivas

A priori, comme ca rapidement, je ne vois pas comment tu vas substituer magiquement le produit par le domaine dans ta section "details"

----------


## luc_chivas

> A priori, comme ca rapidement, je ne vois pas comment tu vas substituer magiquement le produit par le domaine dans ta section "details"




Bon d'accord, je reprend mon post, j'avais mal lu.....
tu peux essayer de crer des sections (6) dans ton groupe 2 et dans chaque section tu mets tes informations.
Section 1 : Groupe 1 entte
Section 2 : Produit
Section 3  Groupe 1 pied
Section 4 : Groupe 2 entte
Section 5 : Domaine
Section 6 : Groupe 2 Pied
et tu fais disparaitre (supprimer cacher les autres sections..

----------


## simotaqi

Oui ; en fait c'est bien cela que je veux faire. pourtant, si j'ajoute un autre groupe il sera fils du groupe precedent ; or , je voudrais que le domaine et le produit partagent le meme groupe N facture.

pour les sections ; c'est le meme probleme ,  je vois que l'ajoout des sections se fait de cette facon




> Report header
> 
> page header
> group header #1:facture.N_facture
> details 
> group footer #1:facture.N_facture
> page footer
> report footer


si je veux ajouter une autre sections par exemple elle s'ajoute entre group header #1 et group footer #1 , je ne parviens pas a ajouter les sections avec la methode que tu as mensionne plus haut.

----------


## luc_chivas

je ne te dit pas d'ajouter un nouveau groupe, mais des nouvelles sections dans ton groupe.
tu te possitionnes sur ton groupe dans la marge, click droit/Insrer une section en dessous... puis tu glisses tes champs dans les sections comme je l'ai dcrit

----------


## simotaqi

Reste le meme probleme ; bon voici mon crystal report




et voila mon resultat:



pour cet utilisateur ; il a deux packs et deux domaines, alors que je vois que crystal report a afficher des redondances du meme domaine ; c'est a dire chaque produits a deux domaines... et puis je veux que les domaines s'affichent sous la liste des produits ... j'espere que je m'ai bien expliqu.  ::D:

----------

